# Motorhome



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

HI all,


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New Swift*

Hi

I have not ordered one but should a premium bond drop lucky, we are having the Kontiki tag axle!

Not likely to happen, but you never can tell!

Rapide561


----------



## 102512 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi,
i've seen the new sundance low profile it looks lovely!
enjoy your new van


----------

